# Egress to Mezzanine on ground floor of 4 story retail Building



## ADAguy (Jan 25, 2019)

Given:

1. 4 story retail building with elevators
2. Constructed in 1974
3. Adding mezzanine to accessible ground floor tenant space
4. Mezzanine use storage, not for public access
5. Fully sprinklered


Question:
1. is an elevator, platform lift or rail lift required or will a stair suffice? 
2. Definition of a Building vs addition? (Isn't an addition "attached" to an existing building?) (isn't a building an independent freestanding structure?)


----------



## RLGA (Jan 25, 2019)

If the mezzanine is less than 3000 sq. ft., then a stairway would only be required since all the other stories are accessed by an elevator per Exception1 to Section 1104.4. This is best explained in the _IBC Commentary_:

"This exception applies to levels above and below the entry level that have an aggregate area of 3,000 square feet (279 m2) or less. The 3,000 square feet does not include the area of the accessible level. For example, if a building had a second floor that is 2,000 square feet (186 m2) and a basement that is 2,000 square feet (186 m2), since the aggregate area of the basement and second floor is 4,000 square feet (372 m2), at least one of the two floor areas would be required to be connected to the entrance level by an accessible route."​


----------



## steveray (Jan 25, 2019)

Ron nailed it.....


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 25, 2019)

please, please, please let this be so Ron! 

Except the exception is not accepted in CBC 2016!

AHJ is demanding a rail lift or elev., claiming the city will be sued if he allows a stair only.
We know this isn't so but he is being obstinate.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 25, 2019)

The 2018 has a few changes which #2 confirms what Ron stated and clarifies in #1 that mezzanines and occupied roofs are included in the aggregate area calculation

1104.4 Multistory buildings and facilities.
At least one accessible route shall connect each accessible story, mezzanine and occupied roofs in multilevel buildings and facilities.

Exceptions:

1.    An accessible route is not required to stories, mezzanines and occupied roofs that have an aggregate area of not more than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) and are located above and below accessible levels. This exception shall not apply to:

1.1.    Multiple tenant facilities of Group M occupancies containing five or more tenant spaces used for the sales or rental of goods and where at least one such tenant space is located on a floor level above or below the accessible levels.

1.2.    Stories or mezzanines containing offices of health care providers (Group B or I).

1.3.    Passenger transportation facilities and airports (Group A-3 or B).

1.4.    Government buildings.

2.    Stories, mezzanines or occupied roofs that do not contain accessible elements or other spaces as determined by Section 1107 or 1108 are not required to be served by an accessible route from an accessible level.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 25, 2019)

A fine example of why it's important to mention the applicable code when asking a question.

Yes, California is their own twisted, little world. Because of the language used in CBC Chapter 11B, you're going to have to provide an elevator to the mezzanine since the building is over three stories.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 25, 2019)

Since this is an alteration, you might see if the addition of a lift or elevator will exceed 20% of the adjusted construction cost.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 25, 2019)

Found: 1009.2.1 Exception 1 ( allows use of stairs for Mezzanine egress (in lieu of an elevator)) and if floor is fully sprinklered (it is), the egress stair does not have to be enclosed.


----------



## classicT (Jan 25, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Found: 1009.2.1 Exception 1 ( allows use of stairs for Mezzanine egress (in lieu of an elevator)) and if floor is fully sprinklered (it is), the egress stair does not have to be enclosed.


The aforementioned exception applies to elevators where a building is (4) or more stories. Section 1009 has many exceptions for accessible egress, but what it does not do is exempt the requirements of Chapter 11. Check out Section 1009.3 for stairways as part of an accessible means of egress.

Section 1104.4 (see MtLogCabin's post), specifically requires that the area be served by an accessible route if it does not meet one of the listed exceptions. Do you also meet one of these to exempt the accessible route?


----------



## RLGA (Jan 25, 2019)

Chapter 11 of the IBC does not apply to California and has been replaced with two separate chapters, 11A and 11B, neither of which has any resemblance to the IBC chapter.


----------

